# Does anyone have a vinyl aquaculture aquarium like this for a turtle?



## Spike22 (6 mo ago)

I recently moved to a 125 gallon tall tank for my red eared slider but I've got the urge to go much bigger and I have space in my basement to do it.

Acrylic, glass and plywood costs are all very high right now, but wondering if one of these in the 240 size might be a good option?

75-1100 Gallons Aquaculture Aquaponic Breeding Fish Farms Aquarium Pon

What I also like is that I have some tight corners to get around in my basement and this would be much easier to get down there and set up. It'd also prevent me from potential leaks I'd risk if I make my own acrylic or plywood version. A little worried about my guy's nails scratching through it though. I'd probably encase it in plywood somehow anyway so I could make a lid system, and put it up on a stand so it's a foot or so off the ground.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Having it in the basement might create major condensation issues? We built a wooden frame and lined it with damp proofing 'plastic' and that was an indoor pond during the winter for several years. Laguna tubs are also ideal.

You wouldn't want a lid but would need to make sure the basking lights could be secured so the turtle could safely bask etc. Does the turtle go outside during the summer? You could overwinter outdoors, although we never have?


----------



## Spike22 (6 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Having it in the basement might create major condensation issues? We built a wooden frame and lined it with damp proofing 'plastic' and that was an indoor pond during the winter for several years. Laguna tubs are also ideal.
> 
> You wouldn't want a lid but would need to make sure the basking lights could be secured so the turtle could safely bask etc. Does the turtle go outside during the summer? You could overwinter outdoors, although we never have?


Major condensation issues how? I'd plan to build it up off the concrete ground on a stand and I'll include foam sheeting underneath for further insulation. I have an above water basking dock that I'd hold up above the tank with some 2x4s across the steel bars. Then I'd build a lid to the aquarium with removable acrylic/glass cut outs for the rest of the open top.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Depends on the temperature overall in the basement. We had numerous tanks and ponds around the house over the winter and the windows were 'streaming' with condensation in the morning. Didn't seem to make any difference if they were left slightly open, the central heating on low, turned off. Why are you having a lid?


----------



## Spike22 (6 mo ago)

So my turtle set up is more for his comfort and care and less about viewing ease or pleasure. I have a dog and cat who would never leave him alone and I worry greatly that my cat will jump in the aquarium while I'm not around or looking. To prevent this I have my 125 gallon aquarium and turtle set up in a separated room in the basement of our 100 year old house. The cat always comes in there when I feed though so I would like to put a lid on it to prevent her jumping in or any possibility of it. The basement is unfinished and mostly for storage - doesn't have any windows and is rather drafty on its own - but it's no dungeon down there. My guy has quite the kingdom down there and seems to like not having a lot of traffic that would disrupt his basking. 

Here's a pic of my set up currently.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

So the turtle doesn't spend even the summer months outdoors in a pond?


----------



## that1guy7585 (6 mo ago)

Spike22 said:


> I recently moved to a 125 gallon tall tank for my red eared slider but I've got the urge to go much bigger and I have space in my basement to do it.
> 
> Acrylic, glass and plywood costs are all very high right now, but wondering if one of these in the 240 size might be a good option?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use one, I know my sliders would tear a hole in it in minutes.Personally I would go to your local feed store, or a tractor supply/rural king, and get a large stock tank. They are fairly cheap for the size and make great turtle setups.


----------

